# Akios Nitron F-15 Probs?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My reel only has 30 clicks from high to low mag. Is this normal? I thought it had 85 clicks on the mag tumbler???

Sandcrab


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I believe US version has 85 and European 30? Not 100% certain but read that in the past.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

So I might have gotten an European model with the USA handle???


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

When and where did you purchase ?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Problem fixed. Screw that holds down the magnet set was too tight.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Sandcrab how are you liking the Akios? I have several different Akios now that I had built for me. 
To say I like them is a understatement. Recently I just got the urge to buy some new equipment and handled but did not cast a F15. At the same time handling and playing with a fathom 2 and Squall 2 casting reels. I bought a Squall for the money but have not given up on the F15. I just did not feel the build quality was there on the akios. In the field how are they doing for you? I'll probably go buy one but at least I wanted to get a honest hands on review not splattered all over youtube before I did. Thanks!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

retired said:


> Sandcrab how are you liking the Akios? I have several different Akios now that I had built for me.
> To say I like them is a understatement. Recently I just got the urge to buy some new equipment and handled but did not cast a F15. At the same time handling and playing with a fathom 2 and Squall 2 casting reels. I bought a Squall for the money but have not given up on the F15. I just did not feel the build quality was there on the akios. In the field how are they doing for you? I'll probably go buy one but at least I wanted to get a honest hands on review not splattered all over youtube before I did. Thanks!


The F15 is the best reel out of the Akios stable..Smooth and fast...Can take a pounding ..
Very popular with the Drum Folks and regular surf fishermen alike
If you come to the casting demo in RMT on Mar 5 there will be a few out there for you to try
Im sure Tommy Farmer will have a few


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the hands on review. Its a pretty good drive for me but I may come. Seems I might have to go get that F15.........only one I have seen recently for sale.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I own 2 and they are a joy to use. 👍


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

pcbtightlines said:


> I own 2 and they are a joy to use. 👍


 Well I see about 300 bucks leaving my billfold apparently...........thanks for the reply!!!


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Like a kid looking in the window at Christmas I broke down and bought a F15..........seems nice. Hope it justifies the extra cost over a squall or fathom. Time for some lawn casting .......


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

retired said:


> Like a kid looking in the window at Christmas I broke down and bought a F15..........seems nice. Hope it justifies the extra cost over a squall or fathom. Time for some lawn casting .......


Merry belated Christmas! 🎣


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

retired said:


> Sandcrab how are you liking the Akios? I have several different Akios now that I had built for me.
> To say I like them is a understatement. Recently I just got the urge to buy some new equipment and handled but did not cast a F15. At the same time handling and playing with a fathom 2 and Squall 2 casting reels. I bought a Squall for the money but have not given up on the F15. I just did not feel the build quality was there on the akios. In the field how are they doing for you? I'll probably go buy one but at least I wanted to get a honest hands on review not splattered all over youtube before I did. Thanks!


Love the F15! Unfortunately, it does not get a good workout fishing the flat DE surf as my 6500 and Akios 656 SCM can handle most of my surf fishing needs in the 3-6 oz range. I do use it for my trips to AI or when the surf gets rough in DE.


----------

